# Home Insemination



## kimmylou_9485 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi 


I want some peoples advice on home insemination?
I have recently recieved my letter to see a private doctor and it doesnt look like were going to get funding.
I have been reading through some peoples post on this and have spoken to my partner and were researching it.

Id like to hear of the process ( I feel so stupid writing that cause i know in a way how its done ) any success stories or failures...

Please help 

kim


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Kim,

We found our donor (and met him a year before we planned to start trying to conceive) got him screened, monitored my cycles for a few months using ovulation predictor kits and inseminated the day before and the day of 'peak' fertility using a syringe and a pot. We got pregnant first time round last time and have a beautiful 2.5year old son. This time round we'll be on our 6th cycle next month (over a year) and we have used the exact same method (timing hasn't been able to be as good). We feel sure it will happen but is just taking longer.

Be sure you use non identifiable email address when looking for a donor. Outline exactly what your expectations are before you meet and keep safe!!

Good luck and ask any more questions as and when you think of them.

Rach


----------



## kimmylou_9485 (Apr 7, 2010)

thank you,

  We have a doner in mind (one of our male friends but havnt approched him yet, and frankly am not looking forward to it  how can you bring up the subject, it scares me) but if no result we will have to consider elsewhere.

Where on the internet can you buy the sterile pots and syringes?


----------



## babylemonade (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi, we are using a friend as our donor. It was nerve racking asking him. We really wanted a positive reaction of course and we asked him and said we know that you will need time to think about it. He said he didn't need time. He said yes straight away and he was absolutely delighted that we asked him. He said it as a great honour, which it is. Pluck up the courage and do it.

Good luck.

Andrea x


----------



## kimmylou_9485 (Apr 7, 2010)

if you dont mind me asking, how did you approach him? how did you start the conversation?

kim


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i have a known donor (friend) and I dithered over 'the conversation' for ages, but in fact it was fine and once you have broached it, he thought i wasn't interested as he would offer to donate (before I had ever thought about TTC really) but only when we were out after a few drinks! Once you bite the bullet and talk openly I found men (All gay men) were offering and then had choices!
Our journey now is in its 6 th year, 4 clinics, 2 countries etc and now we can openly talk about sperm/cycles etc bite the bullet and do it it won't be as bad as you think!


----------



## duff (May 26, 2006)

Hi Kim,

A friend gave us some advice when we were thinking about using a known donor, she said that (in her experience) if someone didn't know straight away that they wanted to do it then the chances are they'd say no.  We asked a friend of a friend initially, and met up with him to talk but nothing came of it.  I asked another close friend but he needed time to think and we never really spoke of it again. Funnily enough, I was recounting these stories to another friend who said "what about me?" and that was it!  We are now pregnant after 2 years of trying with him.  

I guessed it might take some time for me to get up the duff, so I suppose I tried to make the inseminations as fun as possible for our donor, rather than just functional. I'd get the beers and snacks in and we'd hang out beforehand.  Sometimes our timing wasn't perfect but I tried to be flexible with him (even though I was SO irritated at the time, feeling like our chance was being lost).  I used clearblue digital to check for ovulation, but was looking for changes in cervical mucus before then so I could give him as much advance warning as possible.  We generally inseminated on the day of the smiley face and either the next day or the one after.  

I picked up the syringes from a medical supply shop in London (John Bell and Croydon on the street at the back of John Lewis).  I think I said they were for an "art project" or something.  We used a funny blue tupperware which we cleaned after each time (obviously).  I had originally thought of a pot like a yoghurt pot or similar but apparently it can be tricky to aim, so bigger is better!

Very best of luck with it all!


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Our donor asked us also...we were very lucky

we got our pots and syringes from ebay......supercheap and in bulk, we still have some on top of the wardrobe...    Although like duff says bigger is better as our donor did have an accident once and the precious substance ended up on the loo seat.....that may have been the bit that made Edie though... 

We like Duff tried to be flexible but it can be frustrating, we made it quite sociable and relaxed and would often have a meal together, the he would do the deed, have a coffee and then leave to let us 'get on with it'. 

We used cervical mucus checks, CB dig and looking at my cervix to check for the right time..

any more questions, fire away!

pem x


----------



## kimmylou_9485 (Apr 7, 2010)

ahhh thanks guys 

you lot have really given me somethings to think about!

Weve been speaking and were going to ask him as soon as poss, hes abroad after doing a bike ride from leicester to madrid atm  (hes very spontanious, think thats why id like him to farther our children  )

If theres any more questions i will defo ask, Im going to have a look on ebay 

thank you


----------

